# [Python] could not create GdkCursor object (résolu)

## Poussin

Bonjour,

Depuis une recompilation de scipy (je crois...) par emerge @preserved-rebuild, j'ai un soucis avec pylab.

J'obtiens le l'erreur suivante:

```

$ python heatmaptest.py 

/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:57: GtkWarning: could not open display

  warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning)

/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/matplotlib/backends/backend_gtk.py:48: GtkWarning: IA__gdk_cursor_new_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

  cursors.MOVE          : gdk.Cursor(gdk.FLEUR),

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "heatmaptest.py", line 3, in <module>

    import matplotlib.pyplot as plt

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/matplotlib/pyplot.py", line 95, in <module>

    new_figure_manager, draw_if_interactive, show = pylab_setup()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/matplotlib/backends/__init__.py", line 25, in pylab_setup

    globals(),locals(),[backend_name])

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/matplotlib/backends/backend_gtkagg.py", line 10, in <module>

    from matplotlib.backends.backend_gtk import gtk, FigureManagerGTK, FigureCanvasGTK,\

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/matplotlib/backends/backend_gtk.py", line 48, in <module>

    cursors.MOVE          : gdk.Cursor(gdk.FLEUR),

RuntimeError: could not create GdkCursor object

```

Pour info, voilà le code qui génère cette erreur (qui fonctionnait avant):

```

import numpy as np

import numpy.random

import matplotlib.pyplot as plt

# Generate some test data

x = np.array(range(8873))

y = np.array(range(8873))

print x

print y

heatmap, xedges, yedges = np.histogram2d(x, y, bins=100)

extent = [xedges[0], xedges[-1], yedges[0], yedges[-1]]

print heatmap

plt.clf()

plt.imshow(heatmap, extent=extent)

plt.show()

```

Simple code pour tester en effet heatmap.

J'ai même tenté un emerge -e matplotlib, mais rien :/

Je n'ai pas switché récemment à python2.7, cela date et le python-updater avait été fait. Je bloque un peu

Pour info:

```

 $ emerge --info

Portage 2.2.0_alpha47 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r4, 2.6.38-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r7-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4400+-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 24 Jul 2011 10:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p10

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r1, 3.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.5-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo science sunrise

Installed sets: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8-sse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8-sse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms split-log splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mirror.elen.ktu.lt/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ing.umu.se/linux/gentoo/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -l3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/science /var/lib/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evdev evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv ipv6 java javascript jpeg lcms libnotify mad matroska mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline samba sdl session slang spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vhosts vim-syntax vorbis x264 xcb xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Merci d'avanceLast edited by Poussin on Mon Aug 01, 2011 6:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

Ok... j'ai honte...

Si ce message est jugé complètement inutile, il peut être supprimé (il est inutile!)

Ca fait 2 jours que je m'efforce de trouver ce qui ne va pas. J'étais dans un screen qui n'a pas été initié depuis X, et donc pas de variable $DISPLAY dispo, du coup bah... pas de display.

Désolé...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Mickael

Bravo Poussin!!!!!!!! (j'étais en train de copier le code avant lire ta réponse  :Smile: 

----------

